# Hello from The Woodlands, TX!



## Darrel Betts (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello everyone. I am happy to be a part of this forum now, and thank you to all of you who make it such a valuable resource.
About me: I write Library Music for TV and Film, and my stuff is used mostly on Reality Shows like American Idol and So You Think You Can Dance. I am fairly new to this whole industry, only been doing it for a couple of years. I have a family and a full time job as a Chemical Water Treater, so my library is not a full volume yet. 
I studied music at the University of North Texas, and have been playing and writing music for over 25 years as a hobby.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to VI, Darrel! Great having you here and enjoy the forum.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool! nice to have you here. See you around :- )


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome,this is the best community online :wink: 
Weren't you comfortable enough to break into music before a couple of years ago?

Do you have a website or somewhere we can hear you?


----------

